# Apbt



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I was searching through the forums and came acrosss a thread started about a pitbull mauling. I was discusted with myself reading this thread. Some of you say that all of this magnificant breed should be put down. No matter what the dog, cat, every animal on this planet has the same right to live as us humans. Do you not think "pitbulls" have a personality, or feelings? I have had a pitbull, champion bred bloodline all the way back to the 1920's. Yes, pitbulls are a vicious breed. Yes they can cause alot of damage. Most people dont understand the difference between a viciuos breed and a mean dog, much less the difference between human agression and animal agression. So a pitbull "attacked" a cat. Now the neighborhood is saying "oh it attacked a cat next it will be a child". Dogs know the difference between a child/adult and another animal, wheather its a lab or an APBT. Not only is it how they are raised, it is how they are bred. Same with horses, you cant just put a male and female together and expect a good litter, you have to go by bloodlines. Some ppl think its a crock but from experience I know thats not true. Anyone who says all APBT's should be banned needs to wake up and smell the coffee. So if african americans cause more crimes than any other race, do we ban them? No we dont. All you hear on the news is bad thinks about this breed. Thats all the news wants you to know. Take a look at these pics, you should not ban one specific breed b/c of irresponsible owners. Pictures are worth a thousand words, does this lok like a blood thirsty killer just waiting to shread a baby to peices?



























Punish the deed not the breed...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2008)

...I sure wouldn't let that dog lick my babies face...


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> ...I sure wouldn't let that dog lick my babies face...



Well with all due respect, its attitudes like that, that gives this breed a bad name. I bet you believe they have "locking jaws"too dont you.


----------



## swamp (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree with your post except African-Americans are not a Breed!


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2008)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Well with all due respect, its attitudes like that, that gives this breed a bad name. I bet you believe they have "locking jaws"too dont you.



No, I've been around a lot of pit bulls.  I just see where my dog licks and I don't let him lick my kids face either, regardless of breed.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> No, I've been around a lot of pit bulls.  I just see where my dog licks and I don't let him lick my kids face either, regardless of breed.



Yup..just wait till they tear and shred a stinky diaper  Don't fancy gettin a lickin after that


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup..just wait till they tear and shred a stinky diaper  Don't fancy gettin a lickin after that



THAT'S why they lick you....they're trying to get that taste outta their mouth


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> No, I've been around a lot of pit bulls.  I just see where my dog licks and I don't let him lick my kids face either, regardless of breed.



Thats one handsome pup right thar!!


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup..just wait till they tear and shred a stinky diaper  Don't fancy gettin a lickin after that



Now that i think about it, he sure did prefer toilet water than drinkin from a bowl...lol


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2008)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Thats one handsome pup right thar!!



He's gritty too...but likes kids.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweetest, kindest, friendliest dog I've ever known was a Pit-Bull that lived across the street named Samson.

The only truly dangerous thing about Samson was his tail.  It had never been docked and when he got excited and happy to see you (which was most of the time) he could beat the Devil out of you wagging it!

Unfortunately, Samson was called to the big couch in the sky last year.  Everybody who took the time to know him misses him and his friend, Roxanne, his Rottweiler companion.  Roxanne stopped eating with Sam died and she passed about two months afterwards.


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Sweetest, kindest, friendliest dog I've ever known was a Pit-Bull that lived across the street named Samson.
> 
> The only truly dangerous thing about Samson was his tail.  It had never been docked and when he got excited and happy to see you (which was most of the time) he could beat the Devil out of you wagging it!
> 
> Unfortunately, Samson was called to the big couch in the sky last year.  Everybody who took the time to know him misses him and his friend, Roxanne, his Rottweiler companion.  Roxanne stopped eating with Sam died and she passed about two months afterwards.



Ruger was the same way. That tail was the most dangerous thing about him. He was also called to that big couch in the sky, he left me and went up that way just this past January. Bless his bully heart...


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 14, 2008)

4x4offroad99 said:


> No matter what the dog, cat, every animal on this planet has the same right to live as us humans. Do you not think "pitbulls" have a personality, or feelings?



Don't you think that coyote in the bed of your truck has feelings?


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

grizzlyblake said:


> Don't you think that coyote in the bed of your truck has feelings?



A coyote is not a dog. Nor is it a domesticated animal.


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 14, 2008)

grizzlyblake said:


> Don't you think that coyote in the bed of your truck has feelings?



Coyotes are not domesticated, they are wild animals. And no I dont think he felt a thing. With a 130 grain bullet clocking over 2750 feet per second, im sure he didnt even hear the rifle fire. If domesticated dogs were caught killing calfs and other farm animals Im sure they'd be dead too, its the responsibility of the owners of pets to keep them on their own property. Im sure someone on this forum has shot someones dog while deer hunting.


----------



## bobman (Aug 14, 2008)

4x4offroad99 said:


> Coyotes are not domesticated, they are wild animals. And no I dont think he felt a thing. With a 130 grain bullet clocking over 2750 feet per second, im sure he didnt even hear the rifle fire. If domesticated dogs were caught killing calfs and other farm animals Im sure they'd be dead too, its the responsibility of the owners of pets to keep them on their own property. Im sure someone on this forum has shot someones dog while deer hunting.



This thread is a true representation of the intellect of the pits are not dangerous dogs crowd.

I own a pit, he is dangerous, so I manage him so he doesn't hurt anyone, I love him but I'm not stupid enough to live in lala land and think he is what he isn't.

This " pits are really bunnny rabbits" attitude is why kids and neighbor dogs get killed by pits and why pits have the reputation they have.

Guns aren't dangerous either if they are treated with the respect and concern they deserve.


----------



## southern_pride (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh brother, here we go again.

Swamp, Titan's looking good!! 
You gonna catch the show in J-ville weekend after next?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2008)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> Oh brother, here we go again.
> Swamp, Titan's looking good!!
> You gonna catch the show in J-ville weekend after next?



...never ends....


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 14, 2008)

bobman said:


> This thread is a true representation of the intellect of the pits are not dangerous dogs crowd.
> 
> I own a pit, he is dangerous, so I manage him so he doesn't hurt anyone, I love him but I'm not stupid enough to live in lala land and think he is what he isn't.
> 
> ...


Never said Samson, or any other Pit Bull, was a "bunny rabbit."  Kurt, Samson's owner, had told me of more than one occasion when Sam got aggressive with another dog.  Kurt was walking Sam in a park, when another dog came up and nipped at Sam's tail.  Sam's response was to grab the other dog (a border collie) by the head.  As in, Sam had the collie's whole head in his mouth.  Needless to say, the other dog's owner was quite upset.  Kurt explained that it wasn't a good idea to let your dog run loose and unsupervised.

Kurt kept Sam under control.  If Sam knew you, or was introduced to you properly, he was a sweetheart.  Act in an aggressive manner to Sam or Kurt and you were playing with fire.


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 15, 2008)

bobman said:


> Guns aren't dangerous either if they are treated with the respect and concern they deserve.




Well said. Same with this breed. People who own them should control them as such.


----------



## bobman (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree and I apologize for being condesending I just get a little cranky over this topic. I like pits very much.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree. All in how they are treated and raised. I grew up with Pits. Smart dogs. Mom and Dad just lost their last one after 18 yrs. She would love to go for walks. Had to have her leash hooked up then she held the loop in her mouth and walked herself. Right by your side the whole time. If the leash was off she would run around, leash on she was by your side. Rotties are the same.
Pits get a bad rep. But unfortunately it is due to the idiots out there breeding them to fight, or mistreating them.
On the other hand they need to be treated with respect, and kids and neighbors need to be educated on how to approach and treat them. They are powerful dogs, and if they nip like a smaller dog does, they will inflict a lot more damage than the smaller dog or less powerful dog would.


----------



## hogdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

I think it is a must that pitbulls know without a doubt that they are at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to humans.  They need to be taught to respect any human, no matter what size, and know that all humans are  alphas.  If all owners made sure of this, i think we would see very few attacks.  Socialization and obedience can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> I think it is a must that pitbulls know without a doubt that they are at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to humans....



That should be done with ALL BREEDS of dogs, not just pits.


----------



## 4x4 (Aug 15, 2008)

hogdawg said:


> I think it is a must that pitbulls know without a doubt that they are at the bottom of the totem pole when it comes to humans.  They need to be taught to respect any human, no matter what size, and know that all humans are  alphas.  If all owners made sure of this, i think we would see very few attacks.  Socialization and obedience can make all the difference in the world.



Amen. Thats one good lookin bully you have there. He's a beast!! I have to stress on the socialization. That is the most important part. Id rather have a dumb dog that is human friendly than have a smart dog that is human agressive.


----------



## hogdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That should be done with ALL BREEDS of dogs, not just pits.



yes it should


----------



## swamp (Aug 15, 2008)

Tommy i dont know yet!


southernpridepitbulls said:


> Oh brother, here we go again.
> 
> Swamp, Titan's looking good!!
> You gonna catch the show in J-ville weekend after next?


----------



## Esylivin (Aug 15, 2008)

4X4 I agree the pit bull has gotten a bad rap.  The problem I see is not with the breed itself but rather they are the selected breed of the dog fighters, "disgusting scum".  The actual dog fighters need no discussion here, but now you have the everyday joe who wants to emulate them or at least have a bad dog and what do they get, a pit bull.  There are people out there who want to be just like Michael Vick  and having a per say fighting dog is the easiest way.  

You can train and socialize any breed to do basically what you want.  You want a good dog you train for a good dog as you have done.  I once heard " A dogs life is only as good as we allow it to be".  The "bad dog want to be's" are hurting the breed as a whole.   You can't blame the general public for associating the breed with bad things, they do get the press.  Just continue to fight the stereotype by showing the good side.


----------



## bad mojo (Aug 15, 2008)

that is a hansome pitt i own 2 1 is 14 the other is 3 had them snice they were babies . that said....  any dog can be aggressive and yes pit s more so than some .  a dog or child is no better than their owner -- parent. mine are trained my kids were brought up to have morals and manners and respect now look at the not trained properly neglected dog or the not taught and neglected child and compare these there is a differnce .. ( in the words of  TOM HORN )this is my final word on the matter !  to sum this up  dogs or children are no better than those who raise them!!!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

If you think about it. Its not the Pits themselves that actually acquired the reputation. Its the idiots that GOT the pits because of the status symbol that gave them a bad reputation. I love the breed. I have one that is half pit. She is the best dog I have had in years.


----------



## LLove (Aug 16, 2008)

bobman said:


> I own a pit, he is dangerous, so I manage him so he doesn't hurt anyone, I love him but I'm not stupid enough to live in lala land and think he is what he isn't.



which is how it should be. 





saying that pitts are evil and should be put down is the same as saying guns are evil and we shouldn't be allowed to have them. 

Yes they have tons of pressure per square inch in their jaws and yes historically they were bred for aggression as guard dogs and hunting dogs. Neither of which are their fault. How they're raised and choosing one bred with a good temperament are factors completely up to the owner.  

"gangsters" want them because of the stereotype and promote it.. the rest of america calls them vicious because of it.. it promotes the stereotype even more.. its a vicious cycle.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is my SPPB pup(sired by Blade) Seamus at 7.5mos at 69lbs. By far the sweetest puppy I have owned.


----------



## Dogmusher (Aug 22, 2008)

grizzlyblake said:


> Don't you think that coyote in the bed of your truck has feelings?



Not anymore!   

There are no "bad breeds"  only bad dogs.  And we need to recognize certain "prey drive" or "dominance drive" in our dogs and socialize or train them appropriately.  

I can't count the number of local kitty cats or escaped bunnies who found their way into, but not out of my dog yard over the years.  Huskies have strong prey drive.  They figure if it's catchable, its edible.  

Worst dog attack I ever suffered was from a pomeranian who thought way too highly of himself.  He didn't, couldn't hurt me.  Not enough jaw strength.  But he was savage.  He could have really hurt a small child, for example.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 22, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> Here is my SPPB pup(sired by Blade) Seamus at 7.5mos at 69lbs. By far the sweetest puppy I have owned.



Just curious...why the pinch collar?  I have never used one on a dog.


----------



## dog man (Aug 23, 2008)

*collar*



dawg2 said:


> Just curious...why the pinch collar?  I have never used one on a dog.


Most people use them because when a big dog gets excited sometimes it's all you can do to hold them back. I use them for a couple of weeks with young dogs. I even have one catch dog that thinks he is supposed to have his on to go for a walk.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 23, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Just curious...why the pinch collar?  I have never used one on a dog.



Most non obtrusive collar to the dog. It does a great job keeping the dog from pulling and under control.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 23, 2008)

My 20 yo daughter uses a pinch collar on our blonde lab.  Charlie will get all excited and even with the pinch collar, it will sometimes be all she can do to hold onto him when he gets it into his mind to drag her somewhere.


----------



## bombers32 (Aug 23, 2008)

There Is A Big Differance In A Game Breed Pit And A Regular Breed Pit If You Don't Know That You Should Not Own One. .........BEAUTIFUL DOG...........


----------

